# New Global Order came across these two posts today two different threads



## davtash (Nov 6, 2020)

Unknown day, 1492: Martin Behaim, a german cartographer (among other things) constructs the oldest surviving globe of the Earth, known as the "Erdapfel". this globe does not show the New World as it was allegedly crafted before the return of Columbus in 1493.






A 2D visualization of his _Erdapfel - _I highlighted Tartaria and Spain in red, just to give some context.
_*Non terrae plus ultra*_, indeed. America not included.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020

and

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020

Let's break the spell: On 25 April 1507, as a member of the Gymnasium Vosagense in the Duchy of Lorraine, Waldseemuller produced a globular world map and a large 12-panel world wall map using the information from Columbus and Vespucci's travels (Universalis Cosmographia), both bearing the first use of the name "America":

Universalis Cosmographia, Waldseemüller's - 1507




_SOURCE_

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020

so what was happening at this time in two different places?


----------



## luddite (Nov 6, 2020)

What is the answer you seek? Do you want someone to actually tell you what happened 520 years ago... accurately?


----------



## davtash (Nov 6, 2020)

just interested how similar times different answers. Finding this more and more the deeper down the so called rabbit hole, not just in similar matters like this, but mud flood or not, Fomenko or not.


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 6, 2020)

weird. Is Cigangu supposed to be florida, japan, or cuba? Also the longitude lines do not have numerals assigned to them while the latitudes do. Regarding "Antilia Indicus", is this Borinken? The Eastern most of the Greater Antilles, Atl-Antes? Home of the Indians as opposed to the Hindu?


----------



## Safranek (Nov 7, 2020)

davtash said:


> just interested how similar times different answers. Finding this more and more the deeper down the so called rabbit hole, not just in similar matters like this, but mud flood or not, Fomenko or not.



I think what we're dealing with here is fabricated history. 

Mud flood evidence is overwhelming but the question is where, when and how much. And what I'd be most interested in would be the cause.

Fomenko is also plausible but not it the entirety of its conclusions and suppositions. Also note that he is not promoted very much as it uproots the mainstream historical narrative and inevitably leads to pointing a finger at the perpetrators. And while we consider Fomenko we might as well consider 300 more years as researched by Heribert Illig.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_time_hypothesis


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 8, 2020)

davtash said:


> Unknown day, 1492: Martin Behaim, a german cartographer (among other things) constructs the oldest surviving globe of the Earth, known as the "Erdapfel". this globe does not show the New World as it was allegedly crafted before the return of Columbus in 1493.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The world had changed a lot since this one,


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 8, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > Unknown day, 1492: Martin Behaim, a german cartographer (among other things) constructs the oldest surviving globe of the Earth, known as the "Erdapfel". this globe does not show the New World as it was allegedly crafted before the return of Columbus in 1493.
> ...


This is probably just a reproduction of the Hereford map.
John Mandeville and the Hereford Map · Omeka


----------



## davtash (Nov 8, 2020)

So although not able to contribute with a new lead, I am seeing a huge range of opinions and evidence not only on this site, not a criticism by the way, varying from the Book of Revelations to Fomenko to alternative science, the answer will ne'er be found in my lifetime I think. Reading in Kim Stanley Robinson's new book 'the Ministry For The Future' how around 8 million people are part of the current control process of information and direction, they being told what to do. My hope is that the reset current will not be the final one and meeting God face to face. Thoughts? Leaving the watching of the US elections now and back to early morning reading and Radio 3. Sorry if this is a bit of a ramble and still a devout follower of Stolen History.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020

Reading this in conjunction with the excellent forum on 
*COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum*


----------

